# avere buona mano



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*avere buona mano* = avoir une bonne main (dans un jeu de cartes, par exemple)??

qu'est-ce que ça veut dire exactement *avere buona mano a fare che sia* et *avere buona mano con uno*?

sarebbe avere la capacità , il motivo di farlo fare a nostro modo ???


----------



## Corsicum

*avere buona mano* = Aux cartes : _avoir une bonne donne_(pour une donne)= _être dans une bonne passe_(pour une partie) 
En économie, assimilée à un jeux on parle aussi de « donne »: _la nouvelle donne, une nouvelle distribution des cartes _


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut BenVitale,

« Avoir une bonne main » quand on a un beau jeu aux cartes se dit tout à fait.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Corsicum et KaRiNe_Fr, je vous remercie de votre aide.

Est-ce que c'est bon ce que j'ai ecrit en italien?


----------



## Corsicum

Oui tu as raison,  «_bonne  main_ » est peut être plus fréquent que «_bonne  donne_ », tout dépend des jeux peut être ?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Corsicum said:


> Oui tu as raison, «_bonne main_ » est peut être plus fréquent que «_bonne donne_ », tout dépend des jeux peut être ?


 
Comment dirais-tu...

.... au poker? ... une bonne main, n'est-ce=pas?

....  à la belote?

.... le Tarot?


----------



## Corsicum

BenVitale said:


> Corsicum et KaRiNe_Fr, je vous remercie de votre aide.
> 
> Est-ce que c'est bon ce que j'ai ecrit en italien?


Oui, Je crois...mais je n'ai pas de certitude,
_Avere buona mano a far che sia = Averci pratica, Essere fortunato nel farlo_= savoir réussir, savoir le faire


----------



## Corsicum

BenVitale said:


> Comment dirais-tu...
> 
> .... au poker? ... une bonne main, n'est-ce=pas?
> 
> .... à la belote?
> 
> .... le Tarot?


je crois qu’il est préférable d’opter pour _j’ai une bonne main_ = _j’ai du jeux_, tu ne peux pas te tromper. Cf *KaRiNe_Fr*
Au bridge on dit : _Evaluation des Mains_

Mon avis n’est pas significatif, il est peut être « faussé » par le bilinguisme l’ayant dit en corse et en français, j’ai tendance à dire _donne_ en français…et _main_ en corse.. 
______________________________________ 

Pour toutes tes expressions, oui, c’est ok, je les ai retrouvées sur Google, si tu cherches les phrases complètes :
_avere buona mano con uno= per avere motivo, cagione, fidanza_
_______________________________________

Edit ajout : j’ai recherché sur Google pour le poker et le bridge :
*Pour une donne, avoir un bon jeux = c’est avoir une bonne main*
*Par contre on parle quasiment toujours de donne pour une distribution de carte*.


----------

